# I know exactly what this forum needs



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mods,

I believe that you need to split this forum up. Keep one side for the pleasant folks that are willing to spend the time in helping us new guys learn about the care and feeding of LGD. A forum where one does not have to carefully prepare your posts for fear someone will misunderstand what you meant to say and then will rip you apart for what they thought you said. Only people that will remember that at one time they were beginners themselves will be allowed into this side of the forum. This way we could quickly regain our old forum where people did not knowing go stepping on toes. If you have to prove how much you know by your overbearing presence and methods of communication you will have to attend the other side of the forum. This forum will retain it's old name. 

In the other side of the forum you should develop an atmosphere that the dog gods will be familiar with. Make it homey for them if you understand what I mean. (took out a sentence here) Have some torn hair and blood droplets float across the screen from time to time. This is where all the (unkind people) can hang out, and openly try to impress their peers. But more importantly themselves with themselves. I believe we should call this forum Mordor.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, I agree!!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I disagree, everyone does need to take care in their posts, and not use foul language. Using --- is not choosing your words very carefully! If you consistantly dislike what someone replies to you, put them on ignore. Its that simple, and really you're not always going to like the answers you get sometimes. You have to take the good news with the bad, so long as its said reasonably nicely. 
Everyone has to make an effort to get along and not trodd on each others toes too heavily. If you're going to disagree or offer up some criticism take a moment to word it kindly so the message isn't lost. That only makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

there are mods around that can and do take part.
Seems there was at least one around today that deleted the problem posts.

The forum does not need to be split in two, Just some people have to remember to be nice and not belittling.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Also, please read that stuck thread about the forum not being only for "know it alls". There are suggested remedies for when you see a thread getting bad, and someone coming on and insulting belittling others.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/guard-animals/434718-forum-not-just-know-alls.html

Learning is good and all had to start somewhere, even the self proclaimed experts.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Not all answers are going to be what you want to hear, but I myself have been guilty of saying things to harshly. *For that I apologize* 
Mostly concerning breeding, something that I deal with everyday, not just on here. When you have to make the judgment of if this dog lives or dies _(through no fault of the dog)_ on a regular basis, it tends to be a real hot button. When you know the bridge is out just over the rise and you see people speeding past the sign, you tend to shout the warning!
I have made a conscious effort to present things in a kinder manner, because if you have all the knowledge in the world, and you can't help someone else along the path, what good is it???:bowtie:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Nobody is perfect we just ask everybody to make an effort. Getting an infraction isn't the end of the world unless you make it so.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Sometimes people will want a certain breed of dog and not do a single bit of research on why the dog is what it is. They don't know what the dog was bred for, how to handle the breed, or even what the breed is capable of. They just want a dog for a certain look.
Many times when someone trys to explain what the dog was bred for and what they should expect it isn't what they want to hear. Sometimes they think they can magically change hundreds of years of selective breeding.
If a person posts on an open forum they should expect to recieve honest answers from people who have experience with a certain breed. They don't have to like or agree with the answers but that doesn't make the answers wrong.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Most of all it's in the presentation.

So, be nice, and no problems.


----------

